# What to feed when there is diarrhea? :(



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So Louis got into some food he shouldn't have had Saturday morning. All seemed fine, he had raw beef for dinner and a chicken wing for breakfast the next day. Then in the afternoon he threw up the chicken wing and the junk he ate, and he has had diarrhea 3 times since then. I boiled a chicken breast for him him last night. His appetite and behavior are all fine. So for the experienced raw feeders out there, any recommendations on what to feed him? Is it okay to go back to the raw meat instead of cooked? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

raw chicken backs = lots of bone to meat ratio --> firm stools


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what doc says, along with taking the organs off and the excess fat...that should stabilise her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Fast your pup for 12 hours (I'd say 24 hours if he werent so small...) to clear his system a bit. Don't give him boiled chicken, this is an "old school" train of thought that really only applies to people feeding kibble still. Give him either chicken wing or back (all skin, fat and organ removed and possibly smashed a bit), but only a half rations for the first day. If he still has diarrhea the next day still only give half rations. Once the diarrhea starts to get better, add in more food gradually.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Been there, done that. :smile: Danemama told me to do the exact same thing and I did. Cleared up Duncan's diarrhea in no time.

Keep us posted. I hope the diarrhea is gone soon! :smile:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Thanks all. I figured the boiled chicken thing was old school, hence I left out the rice part. I guess I was hesitant to keep feeding raw because he threw up the chicken wing, which I gave him for bone content. The little guy doesn't need much bone, he gets it every 3rd or 4th meal and sometimes poop is still crumbly. His poop got a _little_ more firm yesterday, but was still streaking all over his fur :frown: No poop yet today.

So many diarrhea tips for kibble dogs on the internet, I'm going to assume pumpkin is old school too?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Canned pumpkin works and is still recommended for kibble fed dogs. But with a raw diet, it just masks the problem rather than correcting it. 

It's easier to figure out why a raw fed dog has diarrhea because you know exactly what you have fed it. Not so with kibble. There are sooo many ingredients, it would be nearly impossible for the average pet owner to isolate each one to figure out what the problem may be. It's easier to (artificially, in my opinion) firm up the stools with canned pumpkin than it is to get to the source of the problem.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and to add to ania's mommy....who put it so simply and eloquently....when your dog gets diarrhea with raw, you simply start over with either a chicken back minus the skin and excess fat and organs or a chicken frame.....for a few days....until the stool stabilises...

when my dogs get diarrhea....i try not to feed wings because of the skin...


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Thanks all. I figured the boiled chicken thing was old school, hence I left out the rice part. I guess I was hesitant to keep feeding raw because he threw up the chicken wing, which I gave him for bone content. The little guy doesn't need much bone, he gets it every 3rd or 4th meal and sometimes poop is still crumbly. His poop got a _little_ more firm yesterday, but was still streaking all over his fur :frown: No poop yet today.
> 
> So many diarrhea tips for kibble dogs on the internet, I'm going to assume pumpkin is old school too?


Like everyone has mentioned before, bone will generally firm up the stool unless there's another issue besides richness causing runny poop. I know none of our local markets carry backs or frames so a skinless poultry neck would be pretty boney as well.

If you need, I have some coarse ground chicken frames that you can use since you're local.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> and to add to ania's mommy....who put it so simply and eloquently....when your dog gets diarrhea with raw, you simply start over with either a chicken back minus the skin and excess fat and organs or a chicken frame.....for a few days....until the stool stabilises...
> 
> when my dogs get diarrhea....i try not to feed wings because of the skin...


gotcha. I was thinking maybe the wing also came up because the junk was still sitting in his stomach undigested after 30 hours and just needed to come out. Thanks for the advice, his poop is back to normal now!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> gotcha. I was thinking maybe the wing also came up because the junk was still sitting in his stomach undigested after 30 hours and just needed to come out. Thanks for the advice, his poop is back to normal now!


i remember being so tentative in the beginning....i remember rawfeddogs telling me on more than one occasion that i was overthinking things...and over reacting....and he was right. i was....actually, i think all the experienced raw feeders said the same thing at one time or another....

it's interesting....ania's mommy and i saw each other last night....she's going on a year and i'm going on eight months....and we're starting to realise that we know more than we thought...that we're much more relaxed....and it's almost as if a lightbulb went off...

i still have much to learn...and always will.....but it's a nice feeling to at least believe the basics are there.....

keep on truckin'....you'll get there...


----------

